# Can't load kernel after update to 8.0-RELEASE



## matt (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi @all,

I've installed 8.0-RC3 on my system with this tutorial:
http://wiki.freebsd.org/RootOnZFS/GPTZFSBoot

Everything worked fine on my backup server until I wanted to update to the 8.0-RELEASE.

I did a
freebsd-update upgrade -r 8.0-RELEASE
and
freebsd-update install

After that I had to reboot my machine with the new kernel, but the bootloader gave me the "can't load kernel" error.
I checked with fixit the zfs mounts and everything looks fine for me. 
In /zroot/boot/kernel is the new kernel and it also exists a /zroot/boot/kernel.old directory.

I've searched with google and in this forum, but did not found any solution for my problem. 

I've used Debian and Gentoo for years, but FreeBSD is fairly new to me.
So, any hint or help would be very much appreciated. I'm searching for many nights and don't see any solution.

Best,
Matt


----------



## jnr (Dec 2, 2009)

When you use freebsd-update it installs a loader that lacks ZFS support. Boot to a fixit prompt, chroot into your installation, and do section 2, step 7 again on the GPTZFSBoot page.

You'll have to do source updates instead of freebsd-update until the loader supports ZFS by default.


----------



## matt (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi jnr,

thanks a lot for your tip. The server boots fine now.
I'll try the source update, to get to the new release.

Best,
Matt


----------



## Demonster (Jun 10, 2010)

matt said:
			
		

> Hi jnr,
> 
> thanks a lot for your tip. The server boots fine now.
> I'll try the source update, to get to the new release.
> ...



When I try from fixit to `#zpool import -f zroot`
I can't chroot, because error in /libexec/

Can you tell me step-by-step solution for this.


----------



## dsrd (Jun 12, 2010)

Demonster said:
			
		

> When I try from fixit to `#zpool import -f zroot`
> I can't chroot, because error in /libexec/
> 
> Can you tell me step-by-step solution for this.


What's the error you're getting?


----------



## whatsthebigidea (Jul 8, 2010)

*Same problem here*

However the problem started with errors when trying to ssh or ftp into the server:


```
Connection failed.
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libm.so.5" not found, required by "ftpd"
```

Then, I decide to reboot and now it says that it can't find kernel. I downloaded i386 iso for 8.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso and 8.0-RELEASE-i386-livefs.iso to begin a fix.

What would you suggest would be the simplest fix procedure?

Thanks


----------



## whatsthebigidea (Jul 8, 2010)

BTW my situation was just an upgrade to FreeBSD 8.0, no ZFS involved.


----------

